# Villa Rental Question (for 2-week vacation) in Phuket



## enzomontuerto23 (1 mo ago)

Hi, its gonna be my first time traveling to Phuket (been to Bangkok a few times) to celebrate my anniversary with my girlfriend. We were looking through some villa rentals and found this collection of luxury villas for rent in Phuket. I was wondering if anybody has heard of these guys. I recently sent them a message and currently waiting for a reply. Just posting here if anyone else has rented their villas before for a week or two. Planning to pop the question so I wanna make sure everything is right. Thanks to anyone who can share any experience.


----------

